# Kapfen angeln



## Karpfen Angler (13. Juni 2005)

Hey leute will in grosswelzheim am see angeln auf karpfen war da schon mal jemand und auf was beissen die gut.


*:q Grüß aus Eppstein:q *


----------



## DennisP (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kapfen angeln*

Um diese Frage beantworten zu können müsste man die Gewässer eigenschaften kennen. Wie ist der Gewässerboden beschaffen? Eher Sandig, Kiesig oder Schlammig. Gibt es in diesem See viele Krautfelder oder Seerosenfelder und sind eventuell Kies-,Sand-,oder Muschelbänke vorhanden.
Wenn du mir einige von diesen Fragen beantworten kannst, dann kann ich dir auch eventuell sagen, mit welchem Köder und it welcher Montage du Fischen kannst.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kapfen angeln*

bischen schwierig drauf zu antworten, wenn man keine Infos vom See hat, aber:
auf alle Fälle auf Grund... 
>fester Boden: normale laufbleimontage
>schlammiger Boden Tiroler Hölzl oder Posenmontage, damit der Köder (ich empfehle Mais) nicht im Grund verschwindet...
geh am abend so ab 19.00 Uhr, wenn du ne Stelle kennst, wo Karpfen vorbeikommen (was quasi notwendig ist), schmeiß zwei, drei Handvoll mais ins Wasser und dann alle halbe Stunde wieder n bischen, damit die Fische am Patz bleiben. lass den Futterplatz die erste Stunde in Ruhe, damit die Karpfen ihr Misstrauen verlieren... dann würd ich erst den angefütterten Platz befischen... in der Zwischenzeit lege ich dann die Rute an einer Stelle aus, die für mich vielversprechend aussieht, also Plätze, die sich vom rest des Sees unterscheiden (Inseln, Pflanzen etc.)
wenns dunkel wird würd ich eher in Ufernähe in den flacheren Bereichen fischen...
wünsch dir viel erfolg#6


----------



## DennisP (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kapfen angeln*

Ja, nur wird er sicherlich nicht der einzigste sein, der dort fischt. Und am besten keine Laufbleimontage, sondern eine Selbsthakmontage, damit der Carp gleich Hakt. Oder wenn nur ein Laufblei vorhanden ist, einfach nen Bleischrot dahinterklemmen. Und wenn man schlammigen grund hat, kann man doch Tellerbleie oder Leichte Bleie nehmen. Und als Köder ist Mais sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber ich würde dem dann doch Frolic oder Boilies vorziehen.


----------



## CarphunterMF (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kapfen angeln*

Die Festbleimontage ist auf jedenfall besser da der Karpfen sich selber hakt!!!!
Ich würde mit Partikeln (Mais kichererbsen oder Tigernüssen) anfüttern und den Hackenboilie (am besten schwimmend) 3-5 cm über den partikeln anbieten!!!!!

mfg


----------

